# Poptart



## Poptart (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are some promised pictures of my puppy.

First time outside + with a harness on:

























Playing in the living room:








































With my Boyfriend




































I'll stop now haha...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Poptart is adorable! i love that name too,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Too cute!
Love that one inside your boyfriends hood.
Little angel xx


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh such a sweet baby. Just screams kiss me. LOL


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL i was looking hard trying to find where the puppy was with your boyfriend!!! Then i spotted Poptart. Very Cute


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, he's really cute... how is he adapting?


----------



## Poptart (Feb 18, 2010)

Joey's Dad said:


> Wow, he's really cute... how is he adapting?


He's adapting great! He came home at 6 weeks(long story *sighs) but he's been fabulous. Got his shots today and did fine.. He's doing great on housetraining has just started to go #2 on the pee pads, and he's a sweet heart. 

Thanks for the comments everyone and Poptart says thanks to =)


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cute pup ! 
And I love the name too


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Awe!!! hes so cute!!! i want to give him kisses!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think poptart wanted to do know what a wii balance baord was doing in the way...of his play! LOL  very cute pup!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So cute !  I have Jack-huahua puppies marked like her lol Lovely name too! x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aww! he is sooo cute!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So tiny and adorable,you are lucky he seems so good as well


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

What a gorgeous pup!The picture in your boyfriends hoody is just too cute!!!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Poptart what a great name for an adorable Chi,


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so cute! x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

He is so darn cute!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! She is a real cutie.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Awww so cute!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww what a cutie


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG too cute!


----------



## Poptart (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone, and poptart says thank you as well =) He's an awesome little Chi and has adapted quite well for being home so young.


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

Poptart is so sweeet! He looks very happy in his bed there


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

wow, look at poptart standing next to the wii board lol

He's so tiny


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

sweet little puppy feet.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I, too, love his name..lol What a cutie pie boy.. Deb


----------



## Sica (Feb 9, 2010)

*OMG!!! What an adorable puppy! *


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww hes really sweet. Love his name. He looks to be a reasonable size for 7 weeks. I'm pleased hes doing so well. Bless him xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WOw Hw is soo adorable  Hes v cute and im also loving the name lol


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats a great name! Bailey sits in my hood although hes getting a little heavy now!


----------

